# Lamar Odom



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

This guy is top 5 in the league when healthy!

I can't believe how well he is playing after missing a full year of basketball. The guy gets to the hoop as well as anybody in the league, he is an awesome rebounder, and above all he is a superb passer. Not to mention he has sick handles. He has a passion for the game that always makes him fun to watch.
This guy is gonna be a perennial allstar. 

Only guys better: TMAC, KOBE, TD, JKIDD


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

You're right, injury-prone Lamar Odom is at least _twice_ as good as guys like Kevin Garnett and Gary Payton who take teams to the playoffs by themselves, and guys like C-Webb, Shaq, Nowitzki, PP, Francis, and Iverson too!

He is a good passer and rebounder, and an excellent ball handler.. but.. hmm.. I'll give you top 25 if the Clippers start playing playoff-caliber ball.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

KG is definitely better. He is a better shooter, scorer, defender, rebounder and a better leader. Other than his rookie season every other season is better than Odoms best season. KG is top 20 in 25 categories that the NBA tracks. He is top 10 in 13 categories. Odom may get to KG's level in the next few years if he stays healthy but isn't there now.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*3 points*

*1.)* There is no way Lamar Odom is a top 5 player in the league. Absolutely no way. He's a very good player but top five is not in the question.

*2.)*


> If he's healthy?


 That's a big "if" because this guy is almost never healthy, and when he is healthy, he's usually waiting out suspensions because he can't quit blowing! Lamar Odom stays high as giraffe A**!

*3.)*


> This guy is gonna be a perennial allstar one day


This maybe true, but he has yet to be a one time allstar, so how can he be better than current perennial allstars like Shaq, or KG.

Realistically, Lamar Odom falls somewhere in the top 20-25 range.
Let's just be real


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I did forget about KG, my bad, I do think he is better and I put Dirk on the same level as Lamar....... but he's better than Francis, PP, Webber, AI etc.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I did forget about KG, my bad, I do think he is better and I put Dirk on the same level as Lamar....... but he's better than Francis, PP, Webber, AI etc.


I hear you lobbying for your man, but he's got to at least become a allstar before he is even considered a better player than AI Cwebb, Dirk, Frachis, or PP.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

You can't blame a guy for getting injured things happen.

In three games back after missing an entire season (calender year) and off season.

15 ppg 9 rpg 3 apg 1 bpg

And you don't think he's rusty...........just wait.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I did forget about KG, my bad, I do think he is better and I put Dirk on the same level as Lamar....... but he's better than Francis, PP, Webber, AI etc.



Clip how is he better than

1. Allen Iverson: League MVP, All-star MVP; 3time scoring champ. Has taken his team to the finals, Iverson led teams have been in the playoffs the last 4 seasons.

2. Steve Francis: Do everything guard. Socrer, rebounder, passer-Wills his team to win.

3. Paul Pierce: One of the more complete players in the league has taken his team to Eastern Conference Finals

4. Chris Webber: Consistent 20, 10 and 4 man. Taken his team to Western Conference finals.

Lamar Odom--?????? What has he done Clip show


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> You can't blame a guy for getting injured things happen.
> 
> In three games back after missing an entire season (calender year) and off season.
> ...


Alright, I'll wait. and its true you can't blame a guy for getting injured. However, you also can't give a guy credit for something he has not done. When Lamar Odom knocks the rust off and his numbers jump to top 5 status, when he becomes an allstar, and makes a difference for his team, I'll give him his props. As for now, its just not gonna happen


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*Do you agree?*

AMiller is the 3rd best pg

Brand is the 3rd best PF

Odom is the 3rd best SF

Kandi is the 3rd best C

Maggette is the 4th SG


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

So, Lamar Odom is top 5, which two of these players is he better than (these are in no particular order):
Kidd
Kobe
Shaq
Tim Duncan
T-Mac
KG

The answer, is none of them. And there is still a long list of players that are better than Lamar Odom. If he can get healthy, does he have the potential to be on a list like that? Maybe, he is supremely talented. But there is a huge difference between potential and being one of the top five players in the league.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Do you agree?*



> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> AMiller is the 3rd best pg
> 
> Brand is the 3rd best PF
> ...


No

No

No

and No way!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm coming strong against this guy he's a franchise killer, like Shareef Abdur Raheem. Lamar Odom top 25 please, gotta seperate the potential from the real. He leads his team no where, I mean no where. He's no leader no one follows. He gets high too much so as soon as you start to count on him he COULD be ROY Tarpley right out of the league. He's injured all the time because he doesn't prepare his weak body to play at a high level consistently. There's no bad luck in his injuries only a lack of preparedness and a certain softness. Top 5 please NOT EVEN CLOSE, I'd take Corlis Williamson over him because he's tough ,a match-up problem, and he can stay healthy and stay a valuable clog on a team.

Shareef kills every team he goes to because like Antwan Jamison or Fisher or whatever, he gets his stats plays small in the big moments especially in the 4th quarter and no one follows them. Every coach who latch's his fortune to either of these guys including Odom will be fired inside of 2 years if that. You can't win with these guys. 

Now Talent Odom is unquestioned a elite talent his ball handling ,passing, post up ability , getting to the hole, athleticism is all there no doubt. BUT it takes more than just talent he could be Magic if his head were on right but it isn't he's more like Tarpley than Magic. 

Don't pin you hopes on this guy Clipper fans he ain't hardly worth it.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Jazzy I'd be willing to bet you haven't seen him play since he came back huh.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> So, Lamar Odom is top 5, which two of these players is he better than (these are in no particular order):
> Kidd
> Kobe
> ...


I mentioned earlier that he isn't better than Kobe, TD, T-Mac, KG and Kidd, I don't like Shaq but I would take him cause he's a center. 

I started this thread to just bring up his name again, this guys back and for real. 
If you guys don't think he's right behind these players, answer me this: what swing man can play 4 postions better than Lamar? Not Marion, not kobe, not T-Mac!! so who?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Jazzy I'd be willing to bet you haven't seen him play since he came back huh.


Hes even better than SHAQ


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Also remember the guy has only played TWO SEASONS!!!!

How good was Shaq, T-MAC, Kidd, TD, and KOBE their first two seasons.

You can't compare a guy who's played two seasons with T-MAC and Kobe, and Kidd and Duncan who have all hit their prime.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Also remember the guy has only played TWO SEASONS!!!!
> 
> How good was Shaq, T-MAC, Kidd, TD, and KOBE their first two seasons.
> ...


Shaq, Kidd and TD were beasts their first 2 seasons.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq, Kidd and TD were beasts their first 2 seasons.


Yeah I was reaching, but would you have considered Kidd, Kobe or Tmac top 5 after their first 2 seasons. KG and TD you could, and shaq well shaq is an abnormality.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odoms skillz are ILL!

The Heat will sign Odom this summer and Riles will turn him into the SUPER-STAR he should already be!All Odom needs is a coach that will force him to play up to his potential,and WONT allow him to hit the pipe!Riles can do both!Next season Odom in a Heat uni will put up 18-20pts 8-10reb 4-5ast 1blk a game!

Is Odom as GREAT as K.G. right now?NO!Does he have the potential to be that good?U better believe he does!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well I'm watching him against the Grizz right now, ignoring the fact that the Clipps gave up about 20 open 15 footers in one half Lamar is getting to the hole at will. I thought he had a bum ankle? This guy is a superior player to Elton Brand and I'm glad to see one Clipper fan that doesn't think they should of traded him instead of Miles.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> This guy is a superior player to Elton Brand and I'm glad to see one Clipper fan that doesn't think they should of traded him instead of Miles.


I wouldnt say all that. Elton Brand has been putting in work the last season and a half hes been here. Elton's very underrated and he has the respect of his teammates.


----------



## CY02 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Do you agree?*



> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> AMiller is the 3rd best pg
> 
> Brand is the 3rd best PF
> ...


Collectively they made the Clippers probably the 3rd worst team in the West. How ironic. LOL.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I'm glad to see one Clipper fan that doesn't think they should of traded him instead of Miles.


2


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> You can't blame a guy for getting injured things happen.
> 
> In three games back after missing an entire season (calender year) and off season.
> ...



Those are decent numbers, but a guy like Amare Stoudemire has been putting up numbers better than that the last couple weeks.

One thing about Odom, I dont think he has done much to improve since he came into the league. He doesnt look like he has lifted a weight since he was drafted. To me, that shows no desire to get better. Especially when you are a 6'9"-6'10" player..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Let me go ahead and add my two cent

Talent Wise Odom is for sure a top 10 player. Name someone in NBA with his height (6-10) that has the ability he does. Who in the NBA can play four postions more effectively then Lamar? He is like a taller more atlethic version of Magic. If I had to envision the perfect package for a player he would be it. Good height,superior passing ability,dribbles,court vision, etc.

Bottom Line.He will be a top ten player in the NBA by years end. Mark my words like I said on the Clipper board it's time to start jumping on the band wagon before it's to late.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Odoms skillz are ILL!
> 
> The Heat will sign Odom this summer


You sure Odom is the only one whos been hitting that pipe?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom...better than Shaq?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> 
> You sure Odom is the only one whos been hitting that pipe?


What if Riley offered him a max contract Sterling will match it? Riley has been in love with Odom's game since he first worked out for him. How often are you guys going to let Donald break your hearts?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Jazzy I'd be willing to bet you haven't seen him play since he came back huh.


I've seen him play since he's been back I saw him tonight but so what they've been losing since he's been back and they lost tonight. He is a major talent but thats not enough he's a fat head for a leader and doesn't seem to have the toughness or the ability to just totally dominate games. 

Jkidd, Kobe, TMac, Shaq ,TD, can all take over games and be truly dominant, Odom just can't he gives you alittle bit of everything but not awhole lotta of one thing. He's alow level stat sheet stuffer, like 13pt 7 rebs 6 assist 2 stls and a block. Thats not dominant its good but to be elite you have to be able to get 30 and 10 , or Jkidds, 25pt 15 assists level games occasionally. . I mean take over dominant.

Odom's going to get Gentry canned not by Odom's fault alone but by the fact that he can't be counted on. If he's truly an elite player the suspensions, injuries are enough to wreck a franchise because they lean so heavly on his production. If thats not the case then he isn't that valuable and not a top ten player. See the point is Elite players absorb the blame when things go wrong and the finger is pointed directly at those guys, thats why Shaq ,Kobe, and TMac get so much flack when things go wrong. They also get all the credit and I'd doubt anyone ever puts that mantle on him. 

And no way Riley wrecks the Heat giving Odom the Max won't happen no way in Hell . riley's no fool he hasn't been that successful giving Max paper to a player as unreliable as Odom is. 

Can he turn it around sure if he truly believes he has totally remake his attitude and his game. But I just don't see it happening ,his attitude is just too relaxed and laid back ,he does enough to keep people off his butt but not enough to achieve elite status. The talent is there but not the intangibles.


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> Bottom Line.He will be a top ten player in the NBA by years end. Mark my words like I said on the Clipper board it's time to start jumping on the band wagon before it's to late.


Alright. I will. I'll remember them along with the September posts on the Bulls boards that were 'guaranteeing' Eddy Curry would be in this year's all-star game.


----------

